# Difference between acrylic tanks and normal glass tanks?



## conradd (Jun 21, 2010)

I was wondering what the difference was if any? I heard acrylic tanks scuff up easier?
-Conradd :fish:


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

yeah they tend to scuff up easier.. and look abit tacky after a while if scuffed :/


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Acrylic comes in weirder shapes than glass, its softer, so it does scratch easier, its usually more expensive. But the main advantage is that its lighter. Up to 55, I choose glass every time. Much cheaper and tempered glass is thin enough I can lift a 55 by myself. Over 55 gallons, the bigger the tank, the more attractive acrylic gets. My club friend with the 6ft x 2 ft tanks says he will never buy another glass tank. The difference is weight is really substantial.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Acrylic does scratch more easily, but it can also be buffed to get rid of scuffs and/or scratches.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i have heard that certain types of plecos can actually bite chunks out of acrylic but i dont know if thats true or not.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, it wouldn't surprise me. Rubberlip plecos eat green spot algae and the only thing I can dent it with is a razor blade. I guess you can buff scratches in glass, too. But the acrylic is thicker, so you have a bit more room to work before you make a hole. You can "polish" acrylic, too. Really what it means is to fill the scratches with something with a similar refractive index, so they kind of disappear. Its usually an oil or paste, though so its only a temp. fix. You can watch the workers at the big Aquariums going around and doing this every day. 

Acrylics also have some sort possible advantages in the seals of large tank. Glass is always glued and thats the weak point, but with acrylic you can either melt pieces together or adhere them with something chemically similar to the sides or you can even wrap one piece all the way around a tank and have only 1 seam in 4 sides. So, in theory, you can make a big tank less likely to leak. 

Having cleaned up the mess from busted 20s and 29s, I have no desire to deal with a larger spill. The bigger the tank, the more important "leaklessness" becomes. 

However those tiny little all-in-one "acrylic" aquariums have a rep for leaking a lot more than 5 or 10 gallon glass tanks. Probably just "made in China" syndrome. Poor quality control + a long way to be shipped in non-climate controlled containers just isn't good for plastic. 

Once you get up to about 90 gallons, I think good quality, acrylic tanks are worth a serious look. They are a lot more money, but you won't need 20 people to move the tank. For the 1-20 gallon range, get a glass tank and put the money you save into a better filter.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I couldn't say for certain, but I have a difficult time imagining any pleco biting chunks out of acrylic. Maybe scratching it a little rasping away at the algae...


----------



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

Acrylic is clearer than glass, it weighs 50% less than glass, it insulates 20% better than glass, and it is 17 times stronger than glass.


----------



## Plantlet (Jun 27, 2012)

Acrylic is 17x stronger. It also allows more light to pass through which makes it more see through.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

But it can yellow over time and scratches can make it hazier and less transparent. It isn't as stiff as glass, and can bow in response to humidity changes and isn't as heat resistant as glass. So IMO, glass is superior for lids under lights and over tanks.

btw, This thread is 2 years old. Still good info.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have glass tanks that are 50-60 years old.and while there may be a little scratching on the panels they still look pretty clear...
you will never see that with an acrylic tank.


----------



## thebsuguy (Jul 14, 2012)

acrylic tanks:
Pros: They allow more light to pass through, thus making a clearer, brighter looking tank.
Cons: They scratch up much easier.

normal glass tanks
Pros: cheaper, more available, still make great tank. No need for acrylic unless you are fish crazy and got the dime.
Cons: They shatter lol


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I like glass for my tanks accually my glass on my 55 bows a little bit (like half an inch) but its ok. Who/how shatters a fish tank? Glass is the way to go for me.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a glass tank you can fix...but not an acrylic..


----------

